# Hampton Roads Virginia



## dpolston

I'm curious how many posters are around my area. I live in Norfolk, VA. 

Anybody interested in grabbing lunch sometime?


----------



## Alpha

I'd be happy to make the trip out there, especially since I have a friend at CNU not too far away, but I'm all tied up next weekend and after that I'm headed home to Raleigh for winter break until the middle of january.


----------



## sirsteezo

i'm down.


----------



## sirsteezo

anyone...


----------



## dpolston

I just saw that you were from VAB. We'll make it happen after the holidays


----------



## sirsteezo

sounds good brotha. I can also get a few pointers/tips from the pros.


----------



## dpolston

You'll have to find a pro first!   =o)


----------



## richiehwrd

Viriginia Beach


----------



## sirsteezo

its the new year...lets set something up!


----------



## DadOf2

Not sure if I could make the trip down for lunch. I might go over my allotted 1 (or sometimes 2) hour lunch.  I'm up in Richmond. If you guys get up this way holla. I'm good for a happy hour once in a while.


----------



## klondike

Dadof2 I'm in Richmond also. Well, Mechanicsville but close enough. That D40x you have, it's the Costco bundle right? I just picked one up a few days ago. Maybe we can meet up sometime and exchange some knowledge.


----------



## DadOf2

Hey Klondike,
Used to live out in the ville myself.  My kids still do part time.

I was eye-balling the costco bundle w/ the 55-200mm/VR lense for a while before Christmas but then they sold out.  I had bought stuff from Cameta (out of Amityville, NY) before and ended up getting the whole thing from them.

I'll send you a message on TPF w/ some contact info so we can meet up sometime.


----------



## Alpha

Alright I'm back in Richmond now, if anyone cares.


----------



## DadOf2

Hey max,
Me and klondike are gonna try to catch up next Saturday for a tour of the city of you're interested


----------



## dpolston

MaxBloom said:


> Alright I'm back in Richmond now, if anyone cares.



I thought you were gonna call me Max. We'll catch up soon enough I guess.


----------



## Alpha

dpolston said:


> I thought you were gonna call me Max. We'll catch up soon enough I guess.



Sorry. I just wasn't able to make time this weekend. My final semester begins tomorrow and I had to drive up from Raleigh today. Hampton/Norfolk isn't exactly on the way.


----------



## Alpha

DadOf2 said:


> Hey max,
> Me and klondike are gonna try to catch up next Saturday for a tour of the city of you're interested



I may be working...

Did you have a time/place in mind?


----------



## TATTRAT

I will be down in VB over next week end. Those in the 757 PM me for a great local site, some of you might already be on there, but no harm in trying.


----------



## dpolston

MaxBloom said:


> Sorry. I just wasn't able to make time this weekend. My final semester begins tomorrow and I had to drive up from Raleigh today. Hampton/Norfolk isn't exactly on the way.



I gotcha. I just assume all North Carolinians drive I64. It makes since that you go a different way (95?).

(My oldest in in Richmond tonight for a gig. She's a Arco Bassist for the Silver Strollers Orchestra.)


----------



## dpolston

TATTRAT said:


> I will be down in VB over next week end. Those in the 757 PM me for a great local site, some of you might already be on there, but no harm in trying.



What kind of thing do you like to photograph (industry, flowers/landscape, architecture)? That would give us a hint on where we could suggest. Living in HI, I'm sure that our beaches would be a step down from yours.


----------



## TATTRAT

well, I lived in VB from age 9-21 so I know the area, as for the beaches, well...kinda an anti climax;-)

I like to shoot, period.


----------



## Alpha

dpolston said:


> I gotcha. I just assume all North Carolinians drive I64. It makes since that you go a different way (95?).
> 
> (My oldest in in Richmond tonight for a gig. She's a Arco Bassist for the Silver Strollers Orchestra.)



Yeah I take 85N, and get on 95N just south of Petersburg...pretty much straight north.


----------



## dpolston

MaxBloom said:


> Yeah I take 85N, and get on 95N just south of Petersburg...pretty much straight north.



PM me if you don't want this getting out but, what are you studying in Richmond?


----------



## Alpha

I'm a senior at the University of Richmond. I'm a political science major, and I'm also pre-med.


----------



## dpolston

Oh god! "Dr." Max Bloom!    ;o)     lol


----------



## Alpha

dpolston said:


> Oh god! "Dr." Max Bloom!    ;o)     lol



Hopefully. I used to be a translator at the West Henrico clinic in Richmond, but I'll probably go back to volunteering for Planned Parenthood or the Muscular Dystrophy Association this semester. I probably won't end up at EVMS out near you, because they only want people who want to be family doctors.


----------



## dpolston

My wife is getting ready to start back to school soon to continue her Pharm D  degree. They moved the pharmacy program out of Hampton University  to MCV (which was a long commute) a few years ago, so she gave it up. Now they have brought the pharmacy program _back _to Hampton which will be better. 

We'll see. (waiting on transcripts)


----------



## carsnrockmusic

I'm in Richmond as well.


----------



## DadOf2

Hey Carsnrockmusic,
I think I can add people to a contact list on this site. Think I'll start that up for the Richmond crew...


----------



## carsnrockmusic

DadOf2 said:


> Hey Carsnrockmusic,
> I think I can add people to a contact list on this site. Think I'll start that up for the Richmond crew...


 
that would be great...there's an abundance of places to shoot/meet in richmond and it appears we have plenty of locals


----------



## sirsteezo

virginia weather sucks!

I say we set up a meet when the weather gets nice and when the college kids (like me) get a break!


----------



## Alpha

Dude, hopefully us college kids will get a break _because of_ the snow.


----------



## carsnrockmusic

take pictures of the snow?


----------



## Alpha

Not today...had to work. I took some infrared shots of the James last time it snowed.


----------



## sirsteezo

yea it snowed a little up here.


----------



## sirsteezo

hello


----------



## carsnrockmusic

anyone still interested in the aforementioned? :thumbup:/:thumbdown:


----------



## DadOf2

Yea definitely am but I've got a really busy few weeks ahead of me...


----------



## russrom

Anyone in the area know a good isolated place to shoot a car or motorcycle? Abandoned places? Anywhere different? Thanks for the help.

Ron


----------



## Vanessa

I'm in SC, but I have a girlfriend in Hampton Roads.  Would love to go on a roadtrip up there for a meetup, and it gives me a good excuse to see my girl  Any solid plans?


----------



## Ajay

I'm in Lynchburg.  I might be able to make it to a Richmond meetup if it was planned far enough in advance.


----------



## Rachelsne

Im in yorktown


----------



## DadOf2

Rachelsne said:


> Im in yorktown



Hey Rachel,
I always love to check out other's pix. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/13280111@N06/1730164643/

I read an article in the January (or December) PCPhoto Magazine.  It had some w/ and w/out examples of circular polarized filters. I think I'm gonna get one before spring.  How much did you PhotoShop this image?  The blue is amazing!


----------



## Rachelsne

I was using my Polarising filter and it pretty much controlled the colour perfectly, I was VERY pleased with the sky although the WB was off I think, (I have already scratched it some how though) i am not that good at adjusting colours on photoshop and my monitor is not calibrated so I don't normally play with the colours too much. it was the first ride they went on and the park only just opened so I think that may have helped because it was early in the day.


----------



## carsnrockmusic

russrom, i know of a good place where i've shot a few cars in richmond

are either of these days good for everyone?

if so i'll make a new thread after a few replies 

if neither of these days are good, post when you are free

saturday feb 23
sunday feb 24


----------



## DadOf2

carsnrockmusic said:


> russrom, i know of a good place where i've shot a few cars in richmond
> 
> are either of these days good for everyone?
> 
> if so i'll make a new thread after a few replies
> 
> if neither of these days are good, post when you are free
> 
> saturday feb 23
> sunday feb 24



I got kid duty that weekend...layball:


----------



## carsnrockmusic

what weekend would be good for ya?


----------



## runnin9z

Hey guys, im here at ODU, id love to meet up with some people.

If any one is free this weekend and would like to do something let me know.


----------



## carsnrockmusic

i actually can't do this weekend...hoping to finish two huge projects for school...i'm always up for a beer on friday/saturday nights so if anyone would ever be up for something of that sort, just let me know ...i should be freed up next weekend for something along the lines of a meet

what are you running 9's in btw?


----------



## runnin9z

carsnrockmusic said:


> i actually can't do this weekend...hoping to finish two huge projects for school...i'm always up for a beer on friday/saturday nights so if anyone would ever be up for something of that sort, just let me know ...i should be freed up next weekend for something along the lines of a meet
> 
> what are you running 9's in btw?


 

Its jsut the user name i have used for ever, im mostly on car forums like clubrsx, and Vadriven.  I was able to run a 9.5 in the 1/8 though :lmao:  not that its any acomlishment.


----------



## carsnrockmusic

oh ok well at least you're still having fun with it :thumbup:

i'm actually on vadriven as well...since 2002...and i think i already have more posts over here

take your car to an autocross along with your camera


----------



## runnin9z

carsnrockmusic said:


> oh ok well at least you're still having fun with it :thumbup:
> 
> i'm actually on vadriven as well...since 2002...and i think i already have more posts over here
> 
> take your car to an autocross along with your camera




No haven't been to any autocross's, Im not big in the the racing scene, ill go to the drag strip every once in a while, but im just trying to make a good daily driver street car.


----------



## sirsteezo

spring is coming!!!

lets get this meet going!


----------



## dpolston

sirsteezo said:


> spring is coming!!!
> 
> lets get this meet going!



How are you on basic portraits? I have a series of sessions coming up that if you want to swing by and take some notes, you're more than welcome. You might find it interesting about studio work. They are basic head-shots and double poses. 

pm me if you want some details. It's first and second weekends in March.


----------



## SwembaRules

is this forum still active? ? ?


----------



## carsnrockmusic

Nope.


----------



## A louie

Newport news hereeacesign:


----------



## Clintopher

Chesapeake resident here...I just got my D90 so I'm resurrecting this thread to see if anyone is still out there.


----------



## mrredline05

Hampton here


----------



## cfphoto

Richmond...here.


----------



## Corvphotography

vb, in need of some models.


----------



## jackiejay

Gloucester County/west point here


----------



## MidnightGrimm

Hello all! I know this thread has been dead for quite some time. Figured I'd say Hi to all the locals. I'm in NN not far from CNU. Anybody know some good little spots that would be good for a shoot? I'm running out of inspiration. lol.


----------



## mtbender

In Suffolk... Just moved to the area.


----------

